# EDUCATION EDUCATION EDUCATION! - Free Video Courses



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Lately i've been watching some podcasts and iTunes University, and I thought 'hey why don't we share some courses etc that are available online?'... So please add your own to this thread.

Friedman Economics :

Free To Choose.tv: Streaming the Power of Ideas

Yale Open Courses (the Psych one may be of interest to members) :

YouTube - YaleCourses's Channel

Justice with Michael Sandel (Harvard show on Moral Philosophy, loved this!) :

Justice with Michael Sandel - Home


----------



## FaithBW (Feb 26, 2010)

I downloaded a course from Stanford called The Historical Jesus. It's available at iTunes U. I haven't listened to it yet but I plan to do so this week.

iTunes U has a good selection of courses and I think they're all free right?


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Free video lectures, Free Online Courses, Video Lessons, Lecture Videos, Tutorials, free Download from top colleges and universities

Khan Academy


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

FaithBW said:


> I downloaded a course from Stanford called The Historical Jesus. It's available at iTunes U. I haven't listened to it yet but I plan to do so this week.
> 
> iTunes U has a good selection of courses and I think they're all free right?


Yes they are! It's great! I haven't come across any that have had a price attached and in some ways they are better than podcasts because the information is coming from a place that has quality control.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

DarkestHour said:


> Free video lectures, Free Online Courses, Video Lessons, Lecture Videos, Tutorials, free Download from top colleges and universities
> 
> Khan Academy


Wow DarkestHour, that is an Educator's wet dream.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkestHour said:


> Free video lectures, Free Online Courses, Video Lessons, Lecture Videos, Tutorials, free Download from top colleges and universities
> 
> Khan Academy


*Drools*
Thanks for sharing the link.


webcast.berkeley | UC Berkeley Video and Podcasts for Courses & Events - Heres a website I've been using lately.
I would like to thank @IncredibleMouse for showing it to me. Just finished "General Psychology" the other day.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

FiNe SiTe;960922
[URL="http://webcast.berkeley.edu/" said:


> webcast.berkeley | UC Berkeley Video and Podcasts for Courses & Events[/URL] - Heres a website I've been using lately.
> I would like to thank @_IncredibleMouse_ for showing it to me. Just finished "General Psychology" the other day.


Ooh! Some have video...


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

These are all video and from TOP NOTCH lecturers-

Academic Earth | Online Courses | Academic Video Lectures


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2010)

Rick Roderick - Philosophy and Modern Condition[/QUOTE]

this guy is a beast.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Rick Roderick - Philosophy and Modern Condition


this guy is a beast.[/quote]

I stumbled upon this guy by accident, and yes, he is fabulous!


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

YouTube - mathmatchpoint's Channel

This is a user on YouTube putting up mathematics videos. There are lessons from basic math up to algebra, separated into two playlists. I'm trying to learn math this way because no one ever explained it to me in a way that made sense. I've been out of school forever, but have been avoiding anything having to do with math ever since. Hopefully, this link is useful to someone. I know I'll be using all the other links posted here.


----------



## Morality (Jan 30, 2011)

I've got a couple of good links (I've probably got more, but I have too many favorites/bookmarks to find them). I've excluded the "How To Websites" (there are a lot of those), Dutch websites and the ones that are already mentioned in this thread. 

TED: Ideas worth spreading
Big Think
Educational Video: The Top Cultural & Educational Video Sites | Open Culture
Einztein - Find free online university courses
Free video lectures,Free Animations, Free Lecture Notes, Free Online Tests, Free Lecture Presentations
List of educational video websites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
YouTube - theRSAorg's Channel
CosmoLearning | Your Free Online School: Courses, Video Lectures, Documentaries, Images, Books and more
Education Video
Educational Videos and Games for Kids about Science, Math, Social Studies and English
FORA.tv - Videos on the People, Issues, and Ideas Changing the World
Scholar Spot - Free University
Free Science and Video Lectures Online!
Gel Videos - ideas and inspiration from the Gel conference
NYPL, Small Business Video Seminars
Online Video Lectures and Course Materials — Open Yale Courses
PopTech : Home
http://www.teachertrainingvideos.com/
VideoLectures - exchange ideas & share knowledge

There's a lot we can learn online.


----------



## rogerdall (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice to see this post here and thanks for sharing this to us.


----------



## CecilFitzgerald (May 6, 2020)

Thank you. I like educational videos.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey you guys should check out Open University courses. They have one in the U.K. (just be careful about every website you visit of course- make sure it's reliable and unbiased). *Not all video courses- but you can read through the zip files and do your own research via YouTube from the *accredited institutions. ***These are to help aid you in case you don't have access to higher Ed.

These links also include lecture video courses (if you can't afford the tuition for the certiicate- you have the option to chose the *tuition-free *non-certificate track).

*M.I.T./Yale/Harvard Open University Courses Online:*








MIT OpenCourseWare | Free Online Course Materials


Unlocking knowledge, empowering minds. Free course notes, videos, instructor insights and more from MIT.




ocw.mit.edu








__





Welcome | Open Yale Courses







oyc.yale.edu








__





Online Courses | Harvard University


Explore professional and lifelong learning courses from Harvard University. From free online literature classes to in-person business courses for executives, there’s something for everyone. Earn certificates for professional development, receive college degree credit, or take a class just for...




online-learning.harvard.edu





**Also- *check with your local libraries- some libraries will offer free Lynda.com* access to courses that teach you pretty much anything you need to know in regards to technology & digital design, website building, internet coding.

Lynda.com is a great resource!!








LinkedIn Learning with Lynda: Online Training Courses for Creative, Technology, Business Skills


Learn business, creative, and technology skills to achieve your personal and professional goals. Join LinkedIn Learning today to get access to thousands of courses. Lynda is now LinkedIn Learning.




www.lynda.com





Research your courses (and avoid PragerU and the likes that are politically based, propaganda, think-tank funded- clearly _biased_). Best of Luck. Utilize this quarantine time for your own personal development!! And as always, *QUESTION EVERYTHING YOU LEARN! *🧡☮ 🌈


----------



## cjlab9ihih (Jul 2, 2021)

cardinalfire said:


> Lately i've been watching some podcasts and iTunes University, and I thought 'hey why don't we share some courses etc that are available online?'... So please add your own to this thread.
> 
> Friedman Economics :
> 
> ...


 Thank you. It is very good that there are such people who have no difficulty in sharing useful information.


----------



## oksanka1994 (Aug 22, 2021)

I can recommend the free youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9r29zg3RE4e-zDDwVjdJOA. Also, if you are interested in Dropshipping as a field of activity and want to start earning in this direction, then for professionalism you can try a paid course My Honest Review of the Dropship Unlocked Course - Grey-Consulting.com
The full Dropship Unlocked course is a six-week program, by the end of which students will be acquainted with the ins and outs of running a dropshipping enterprise and get ready for the challenges it presents. Of course, the six-week timeline is merely a suggestion. The course doesn’t expire, so if you don’t have the time to complete it in six weeks, you’re free to study at whatever pace suits you best. You have lifetime access to the content and the coaching calls.

The six parts of the course are as follows:


*Planting the Seed.*
*Product Niche and Selection.*
*Building Your MVS.*
*Signing Your First Suppliers.*
*PPC Mastery.*
*Unlock Your Freedom.*


----------



## Ray King (Jun 9, 2021)

There's a lot we can learn online, below are the links to websites that include online courses and lectures. 


Free To Choose.tv: Streaming the Power of Ideas
YouTube - YaleCourses's Channel
Justice with Michael Sandel - Home
1500+ Free Online Courses with Video Lectures
Academic Earth | Online Courses | Academic Video Lectures
Educational Video: The Top Cultural & Educational Video Sites | Open Culture
Einztein - Find free online university courses
Free video lectures,Free Animations, Free Lecture Notes, Free Online Tests, Free Lecture Presentations
List of educational video websites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The ultimate guide of E-learning, Methods, Advantages, and Why you Need?
YouTube - theRSAorg's Channel
CosmoLearning | Your Free Online School: Courses, Video Lectures, Documentaries, Images, Books and more
Educational Videos and Games for Kids about Science, Math, Social Studies and English

FORA.tv - Videos on the People, Issues, and Ideas Changing the World
Scholar Spot - Free University
Free Science and Video Lectures Online!
Gel Videos - ideas and inspiration from the Gel conference
PopTech : Home
http://www.teachertrainingvideos.com/
VideoLectures - exchange ideas & share knowledge


----------

